# need a few new members for buddy club



## 7smitty14 (Jan 2, 2011)

southern bass busters is looking for a few more members . i joined club last year and dont regret it one bit. had a blast and me and mike took first for the year and it came down to last tournament. great club and great fellowship. we fish banks, reed bingam, rays,larry, lewis, wades, rutlands, bussey, grassy, nichols, mccranies, patricks pfa and omega patricks pond and ball lake and several others. 100% payaback this year. pm me or call 229-560-5646 if you are interested


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2014)

Do you still have some spots open?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Do you still have some spots open?


 This sounds like a win, win!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## gsp754 (Jul 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Do you still have some spots open?



I'm going to go out on a limb and say YES.....


----------

